
Microsoft Patent: How to Silence your Device by whacking it off - ColinWright
http://www.patentbolt.com/2012/09/microsoft-patent-how-to-silence-your-device-by-whacking-it-off.html
======
pwg
Misleading title - the document is actually a patent application, it is not
yet a patent.

~~~
ColinWright
I just used the title from the article itself, to do anything else is just as
likely to get it changed by the mods. I've ceased trying to provide better,
more informative titles, they just get changed and my efforts are wasted.

